

Show HN: A simple, virtualenv powered Django test and deployment web-app - farslan
https://github.com/farslan/Django.kdapp

======
sejje
It's not obvious what's going on here. This appears to be a custom solution
for multiple projects on the invite-only koding.com?

~~~
farslan
Hi,

It's a custom web-app for Koding.com. Everyone can build something like that.
It's a simple app that shows how to build stuff like that with the in-house UI
API in Koding.

I've built this to make Django beginners/testers the life more easy. Just
think like Wordpress.com, but together with the builtin Terminal app,
Koding.com is a excellent way to work in the cloud and learn new programming
skills like that (they are still in beta).

I'll get in touch with someone working there, hoping they sending some invites
here in HN to let test it :)

